# Need help in proper ID of Hap???



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi this male Hap was sold to me as an imperial tigress but the slender body looks different. Any ideas??? Thx


----------



## chriswagner (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm no expert but at first glance the first thing I thought was cyrtocara moori hybrid with a peacock of some sort. I could be way off but the body and head look a whole lot like my moori


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

that is BEAUTIFUL holy ****, who cares what it is


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure if he is "imperial tigress" (not sure what exact locale would be sold under that name) but I think the barring might be alright. I wouldn't call him some crazy hybrid, but I'm not sure.

As for slender, the fish looks like he may be skinny from stress. He might be in with tougher fish.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I agree with Noki, people are so quick to call hybrid and a lot of hybrids are dull, this fish looks pretty immaculate colorwise


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

The body does seem a little long for Protomelas type but I an not sure as the barring looks ok. Is the fish stressed or bullied at all? Good looking fish though.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hapguy63 said:


> The body does seem a little long for Protomelas type but I an not sure as the barring looks ok. Is the fish stressed or bullied at all? Good looking fish though.


No, I've never seen him get picked on or chased by any of my Haps and Peacocks.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

The stripe through the eye and mouth shape remind me of a Placidochromis spp.. Maybe like Pl. sp. "Electra blackfin" Makonde (yellow) - http://www.davesfish.com/images/Placidochromis sp Electra Blackfin Makonde.jpg http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=237357. Don't know for sure if it's pure, but that's the most similar one I can think of...


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

He does look like he has a slight sunken belly. But he eats well, I moved him in a 55g grow out tank, hopefully in time he'll thicken out.


----------

